# Elgin Pocket Watch



## drsam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi

I am asking about an old Elgin pocket watch with movement serial number 6642876 and case serial number 194210 with the following stamp: 14 Kt u.s. assay f.w.c. co

Any idea about age or current market value?

regards

drmax


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

drsam said:


> Hi
> 
> I am asking about an old Elgin pocket watch with movement serial number 6642876 and case serial number 194210 with the following stamp: 14 Kt u.s. assay f.w.c. co
> 
> ...


I do not like to quote values but at 14K solid best to hang onto it with gold rising

Serial Number SN Range RunQty Name Year grade size code jewels Adj/reg/etc.

-------------- -------- ------ ---- ---- ----- ---- ------ ------ ------------

6642876 6635001 10000 1896 109 0s h3g1p 7j

grade total runs first yr last yr class size code jewels Adj/name

----- ----- ----- -------- ------- ----- ---- ------ ------ ----------

109 315000 68 1890 1899 60 0s h3g1p 7j

Class 60: 0s HC 3/4 pend model 1

109 315000 made 7j gilded

110 40000 made 11j

113 71000 made 11j gilded

129 13000 made 15j gilded

130 45000 made 15j

173 59000 made 7j

271 2000 made 16j ?


----------



## drsam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi James

Thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey DrMax,

Sounds like a very fine watch. Values for watches are hard to determine, but I'd strongly suggest you not to sell it, or to try and scrap the gold. You'll regret it. They don't make watch-cases like this anymore, and should you think you made a mistake in the gold-scrapping, buying another case will cost a LOT.


----------



## drsam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi 15 jewel

Thank you very much.

Regards


----------

